# Pepper's first 2 weeks at home....



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello!

Pepper has been home for just over 2 weeks now and is 11 weeks old today. I thought it might be nice to see what she has been up to:

















She quite likes Crocs - I think they should make dog toys..

















Some peace and quiet..

















She's also learnt to fly... 










And she's made friends with a miniature labradoodle called Roxie..










It's been a fun couple of weeks - can't wait to be able to take her out (1 more week to go)!

Hope you enjoy the update!
x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow Helen, Pepper's doing really well! She looks so settled, bless her. Keep going with those flying lessons ......she'll be a whizz at agility!! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah look how small she is next to the croc! So sweet and beautiful markings!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Helen,

Pepper is just beautiful as is Ruby. I am really interested in how Ruby has taken to having Pepper around?? 

I have Eric who will be 1 next week and we are getting Pearl on eric's first birthday, but I am worried about integrating them and how Eric is going to react to no longer having 100% attention from both myself and my partner!!

Also do you sleep them both together??? Is Pepper in a crate?? Do you walk them together from immediately after Pepper's 2nd injections!! I have so many questions. I really want to introduce my new puppy into our pack as smoothly as possible but I have never done this before.

HELP.

Oh and keep the pictures coming. 

Sara & Eric & (soon to be) Pearl
x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Ah look how small she is next to the croc! So sweet and beautiful markings!


Unless the croc owner has very large feet 

Pepper is gorgeous!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen .. lovely pic of little Pepper  

Hey I have a flying cockapoo too .. Picnic jumps instead walks .. bouncy gal


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute! 
Vincent love leaping off the back step too - our flying Poo's!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Unless the croc owner has very large feet
> 
> Pepper is gorgeous!
> 
> Turi x


Just size 10 

Ian


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aaah lovely photos! Pepper is gorgeous!! Can't wait to see him all grown up


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwww!! omg too cute!!!
look at her....

and yes they do love Crocks!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sara said:


> Hello Helen,
> 
> Pepper is just beautiful as is Ruby. I am really interested in how Ruby has taken to having Pepper around??
> 
> ...


Hi Sara, Eric and Pearl

It's great that you are getting a new addition to your family, and I totally understand your reservations - we were exactly the same. Ruby was our first dog and as we don't have any children, so she got more than her fair share of attention!

We too were very concerned about the affect introducing another puppy would have on her, but we've been really pleased with how things have gone. Mostly they play fight, and there's a lot of toy envy - it would be lovely if they would settle down together but I think 2 weeks in that would be a lot to ask. Hopefully this will come with time. Ruby has places she can go to get away from Pepper but she chooses to stay and play so I guess that's a good thing!

Ruby sleeps with us and Pepper is in a crate downstairs - I expect this to stay the same for several months but will play it by ear. It's good for Pepper to have a place of her own, and really important for her to have somewhere to get some rest during the day away from Ruby - she doesn't go to sleep by herself so we have to stop her playing and put her in her crate!

We intend to walk them together straight away but have to remember that Pepper won't be able to walk as far or as long as Ruby, but we hope it will mean that we will be able to get her off the lead sooner rather than later. 

We are no experts, but really happy to share our experiences!

Hope things go well with you - let us know!

Take care
H
x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Sara, I have an older dog and Izzy sleeps in her crate beside Phoebe's bed. I walked them together from the start, carrying Izzy when she got tired, or I thought she'd had enough!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

2 Beautiful Colour Cockapoos you have xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Pepper is such a pretty pup ... lovely to see the two of them together. I'm sure Eric and Pearl will also take to each other. My two are quite different cockapoos but enjoy each other's company and snuggle to sleep on my kitchen sofa at the end of the day.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo I will have my second one in a few days so I will be able to relate soon 
Bet it's lovely seeing them playing with each other, very excited!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely pics of beautiful Pepper! Crocs and flip flops were clearly not made for feet according to Cockapoos


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Lovely pics of beautiful Pepper! Crocs and flip flops were clearly not made for feet according to Cockapoos


And slippers


----------

